# 5325 John Deere Grinding noise



## Joe Moreira (Sep 24, 2018)

Hello everyone! I'm in need of some help! I have a JD 5325 *LV5325S330321*.
The issue Im having is when I engage and disengage the clutch pedal, not all the time but most of the time it makes a grinding noise seems like right under/right of seat. Could this be that I need a new clutch or something else? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Joe Moreira (Sep 24, 2018)

So yeah, basically it just makes a grinding noise when I try to use the clutch pedal to engage the clutch, (so when I slowly take my foot back off the pedal). When noise happens I can look back and see the pto turn on (not sure if that means anything). This problem came on out of nowhere just one day started to do it. Im currently trying to find the service manual for it but have not had any luck.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You are going to need to dig out your repair manual and look at the specifics for the transmission you have in your tractor. If you have the two stage clutch assembly it could be the throwout bearing or the PTO release bearing. On the power shuttle type it is likely one of the internal release bearings. 

Either scenario will require splitting the tractor to repair the defect before it leads to major expense.


----------



## Dale Colton (Dec 30, 2019)

I recently had the same symptoms with my John Deere 5225 manual engage single speed pto, Syncshuttle, no reverser tractor. 749 hours. The pto and traction throw out bearing guide part#R225876 holds a sealed bearing that steadies the traction shaft. That bearing had become loose in the guide allowing the traction shaft to rub on the pto drive shaft. This caused the pto shaft to turn and make the grating sound mentioned. You have to spit the tractor and replace the guide and the bearing. For some reason the bearing becomes loose in the guide and then just gets worse in a hurry.


----------

